# TTG Pages, Lightroom web plugin



## theturninggate (Sep 13, 2009)

For anyone who missed the announcement on my website, or on Lightroom-News.com ...

*TTG Pages 3.'* is now available for Lightroom's Web module.

TTG Pages is not an image gallery. TTG Pages is website construction tool, used to create a home in which your galleries can thrive. It creates a Home page, an About page, a Contact page with email submission form, and a self-populating gallery index of your image galleries. The Home and About pages can also be configured to host Flash gallery presentations of your images. Whether you’re a newcomer to Lightroom’s Web module, or a TTG veteran, TTG Pages is the tool you’ve been waiting for to streamline your Lightroom-to-website workflow, and to build a website you can take pride in.
TTG Pages costs $25; a free demo version is available to try.

See the demo site.

Documentation and download.

Video presentation on YouTube.


----------

